# So proud of our little shelter dog!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This is Stewart, a very hyper JRT mix that had been at the humane society for a long time. He'd been adopted and returned several times because he was just too much for most people to handle. Clearly Stewart needed a job.
So, our little shelter dog was selected by the Dept of Ag National Detector Dog Training Center where he completed his training and will be going to Guam in a few days to locate brown tree snakes. They are an invasive species there and wreaking havoc to their ecosystem. He's such a happy dog now and I am so proud of him!!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

That is a great story :smile: Just goes to show, some of the most motivated, willing and trainable dogs are found at your local shelter.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's so neat! I think sometimes super hyper dogs just never make good family pets for the majority of people- and it's great that there is alternative jobs for them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a wonderful story. Just wonderful. 

And goes to show - dogs need something to do. this little guy went from misunderstood and bored to death - to a snake hunter in Guam! That is just so cool.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That's awesome, go Stewart! Such a cute lil guy!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

wow what a great story!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

We had a brown tree snake on our verandah last year.... *shudder* I hate snakes! Good luck to Stewart!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

THAT IS SO COOL!!

What a great story!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What a great story! Little guy just needed a job, like many dogs that wind up in the shelter for being too hyper. Its really a shame people do that when all their dog wants to do is work. At least he has a happy ending finally!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is great! I love to see working dogs


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so cool Donna.
Congratulations to you and Stewart!


----------

